

Quine: A program that's only output is its own source code - dkasper
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine_(computing)

======
procrastitron
Here's an interesting issue with Quines; if you release a Quine under an open
source license, but only distribute the binary, does that still satisfy the
rules of open source?

